
Geometric Algorithms – Princeton U [pdf] - netgusto
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/AlgsDS07/17GeometricSearch.pdf
======
netgusto
Other online materials of this same course (Algorithms and Data Structures
Fall 2007) :
[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/AlgsDS07/](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/AlgsDS07/)

